# White Tupelo



## Lennes (Jan 18, 2011)

I have done a search for this and havent found it yet. Does anyone know where to purchase white tupelo trees? Or even seeds? Thanks


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I think the white tupelo is Nyssa Ogeche also known as Ogeechee Lime. Try tytyga.com for seedlings.


----------



## Lennes (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks beeaware for that info. I called them to order and the guy who answered the phone had no clue that they stocked it even tho it is on their web site. So was hoping I could get another source from someone on this forum.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

This nursery is listed as growing N. ogeche in 3 gallon containers, but they are wholesale only. Maybe they can help you locate a retail source. 

Hickory Hill Native Nursery Inc
27212 Hickory Hill Rd
Brooksville, FL 34602
352-754-9701


----------



## Lennes (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks all, I found a tree farm in Lee Florida that will send me some trees. Unfortunatly I have to purchase a bundle of 25. But they are not expensive at all. Paying 23 bucks for the bundle plus freight. Thanks all again


----------



## green2btree (Sep 9, 2010)

Cheap at twice the price. Plant them all, there is always some loss when planting bare root starts. You can always thin them later. (Although it always breaks my heart to cut a healthy sapling.)

JC


----------



## green2btree (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh, and you might want to get some water absorbing gel to dip the roots in before planting. It is a white powder that when mixed with water swells up and holds the water. Make a slurry with it in a bucket and dip the roots in, then plant. It keeps a steady water source handy for the young tree because it swells back up every time water is available, but the tree roots can draw from it.

JC


----------



## buzzrunner (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Lennes, I hope you received your trees and they are doing well. Any chance you still have the name of that nursery in Lee? Like you I am also interested in finding some White Tupelos. I actually went by Ty Ty two months ago on a trip north and purchased 4 small open root trees. So far one has some new leaves and the others, well they are still sticks so I would not recommend anyone trying this place .. fwiw. Thanks for any reply.


----------



## Lennes (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes I received them and planted them all. Spring came and all 25 had leaves. We are in a drought here and I have been watering them. Have one that in distress and taking care of it hoping to save it. The company website follows http://www.superiortrees.net/servlet/StoreFront , very friendly people. Any other questions dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## buzzrunner (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone that has an interest in finding a White Tupelo or Ogeechee lime tree, here’s a heads up. I’ve looked a while and found a few nurseries that sell Black Tupelo or Black Gum, Water Tupelo, and even a Swamp Tupelo but not an Ogeechee lime. Well that was until I found Stan McKenzie of Mckenzie Farms. His specialty is cold hardy citrus but he also carries other fruit trees and that includes the Ogeechee lime. I just picked up several one year old trees from him the other day. So anyone who is looking for an Ogeechee lime needs to check out his web site. 

http://mckenzie-farms.com/

Enjoy,
Buzzrunner


----------

